# Vinegar & Pepper Finishing Sauce for pulled pork



## raceyb (Dec 21, 2009)

First, let me say that these measurements are very approximate. I start off with a 4 cup measuring cup and just add ingredients as I go, in the order listed. At the end, I'll pour it into a small pot to simmer. Feel free to use this recipe as a guide as you establish your own favorite finishing sauce.

A lot of people skip using a finishing sauce on their pulled pork and I personally believe they would regret it if they tried a finishing sauce just once. It adds a whole new kick to your BBQ without adding a saucy look. This sauce adds cleanly and will not distort the color of your pork.

This recipe makes about 1 1/2 cups of finishing sauce which can be used to finish approx 8lbs of pulled or sliced pork. I generally make one batch per butt, and leave a little on the side as reserve.

1/2 cup white vinegar
1/2 cider vinegar
1/4 cup tomato paste 
1tsp liquid smoke (or substitute liquid from smoked pork butt)
3 heaping tbsp brown sugar
1/4 cup Karo lite white syrup
2 tbsp crushed red pepper flakes
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp cayenne pepper
cracked pepper medley to taste

Combine ingredients and heat to a low simmer. simmer for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. The heat will allow the flavors to meld and incorporate. I like to make my finishing sauce in advance so the peppers have a chance to infuse the vinegar. You may also sprinkle in some of your rub for tying in the flavors. The consistency should be between a liquid and a sauce.

If anyone tries this and makes an adjustment or adds a new ingredient, please let me know and I'll give it a shot on my end as well.

Happy Smokin!


----------



## nwdave (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks VERY interesting as my next project is PP.  Vinegar and mustard rules in our house, however, spicy is not something we're comfortable with.  Too much Chinese and Thai food in our earlier years, I suppose.  If you were to make this less spicy, where would you make modifications without destroying the "sense" of this sauce?  Red pepper for starters, I suppose, however the cayenne and the cracked medley might be ok to remain. Or is there another substitute that could be used without destroying your sauce?  I just don't have enough experience in this area to do something sensible.  Thanks in advance.


----------

